# Sacrifice's Black Mask Elong



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So I purchased a BME about 4 weeks ago. She's been kept in a 30g Long until I could get her 75g setup and cranking. I finally finished setting it up last night and decided to go ahead and toss her in there. (the tank was cycled btw) Just 5 minutes after putting her in there she starting going beastmode on the glass







She didn't act like this at all in her little 30g, but man does she like the 75g. She spent a good 2 hours last night chasing herself in the glass. I'm sure a chimple is on it's way unfortunately.

Oh and I let my wife name her so you'll have to excuse the name "Sprinkles"









She measured right at 6 3/4" when I purchased her.

ENJOY!!!

EDIT: Vid is in 720p if you want to up the vid quality.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

she looks awesome man.....







very beautiful elong....so sweet....


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

nice, she looks thick!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is one nice elong... And the name is sweet!!

My rhoms name was George.. lol

I like silly names for my fish and other animals

Can't wait to see that tank w/ more plants


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice elong!!








Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man........Looks like a great specimen.....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful e long !!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That is one nice elong... And the name is sweet!!
> 
> My rhoms name was George.. lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I know a guy that was selling some..but I think I get beat out by someone









Thanks for all of the comments everyone. She's a beauty and I've only had her for about 5 weeks now and I think I have my new favorite piranha. she definitely makes me hesitate when I go to move anything in her tank.

As far as the name goes I thought by telling my wife that it might be a female (in reality I have no clue) that it would make it easier to convince her to let me have another tank







so jokingly I tossed out the idea of letting my wife name her and that's how I ended up with Sprinkles, but I figured what heck I already have a rhom named Greasy









She's been a feisty one so I'm looking forward to shooting some underwater footage of her soon.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Love that fish - did you buy it locally?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Zip said:


> Love that fish - did you buy it locally?


No funny story really. I was working out of town down near Joplin, MO so I emailed Bruner and told him that I was going to stop by on my way back to STL and jokingly I told him that if he had any extra Serras that he wanted to get rid of to let me know. Well he didn't, but he did mention that a guy locally in Springfield was practically giving away this fine specimen. I literally stopped and bought a bucket and an aerator and hauled this beast home on my way back from a job in my rental car









Bruner actually went and picked her up for me and held her at his house. Thanks again Bruner.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Wicked fish!!! makes me miss my old elong


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No worries about the plants..

You are next on my list. When my tank overgrows again, you will be contacted first before anyone else knows about it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn I can't see it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice elong. real active. and she's so thick she looks like a torpedo cruising about


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, elongs have quite the personality!...congrats to Bruner for hooking you up, sacrifice!..







...Your Elong rocks like a WASP concert!!!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da said:


> Damn I can't see it


I'll email you the youtube link.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> Yup, elongs have quite the personality!...congrats to Bruner for hooking you up, sacrifice!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I've been waiting on....your thread's just not cool until Da' Manster! tells you that it is
















[/quote]

You know it, bro!...







...Can't argue with that logic!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

sprinkles rock


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Smoke said:


> sprinkles rock


Thanks Smoke, yeah I'm loving her more and more each day. She's going to end up with one nasty chimple though. She even chases herself on the back glass which is painted black, she's a crazy little girl.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks awesome man!where did you pick it up at?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

timmylucas said:


> Looks awesome man!where did you pick it up at?


Some local guy in Springfield, MO. Had him on Craigslist, and I just happened to be driving through there on my way home to STL.


----------

